# Thinking about breeding again...



## dmina (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello, my name is Denise, I was a resident here for a couple years... (my how time flies) So for years... I am known as a breeder... (Horses, akc dogs, show birds, hamsters, plants, fish, mantid, etc... )  well I pride myself in whatever, I have bred... I have studied inside and out... People who know me from here, know.. I am telling the truth. I have been a breeder of many critters... My living situation has changed now... I have moved into the country... everything  moves slow... but an untapped society very interested, in my praying mantis... I still have most of my stuff... I am looking to build a good quality stock... My specialty.... Ghost, violins, walibergli,  jap. boxing , creo's, popa's, giant boxer, sybilla, goldens,  orchids.. these all love the way i do things...So if you think you can put up with all my posts, pics, and babbling about my babies... let people know, I am back here, ready to begin again... I have really missed my carnivorous babies (just have to figure out the new  social media postings..LOL) and I need to figure out my photo bucket pictures that I have posted years ago...(I noticed they have some thing going on with them)  Hello to y'all who are still here, from my last trials... bless your heart... really missing my carnivorous pets... hehe  but hoping again I can promote healthier, more productive, longer lives for these amazing critters who share their home with us, and to ensure their thriving survival ... and enlightening our lives... hugs y'all


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi Denise, I remember you! I would say, welcome back, except apparently this post was a few years ago! I am sorry I missed this post a few years back, were you able to get back into it?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 18, 2022)

Welcome back and good luck with breeding. next next time when i buy a mantis, i buy a couple to try some breeding too, the last fertile egg i had, didn't hatch unfortunatly.


----------

